
Silicon Valley donors back Elizabeth Warren despite pledge to break up Big Tech - Despegar
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/10/01/silicon-valley-ready-to-back-elizabeth-warren-despite-tech-break-up-plan.html
======
rdtwo
This is good for smaller tech elites. They know that they can’t competed
against FAnG money either. If they get broken up there will be a lot more open
executive positions

~~~
gnicholas
Interesting take. As a (former) lawyer, this also makes me think of how
lawyers benefit from breaking up big companies. Basically, all of the
"synergies" that (at least supposedly) result from mergers/M&A are lost when
companies are broken up. So the outside counsel (law firm that reps a company)
for a company that gets acquired loses a client when the transaction goes
through. But if big companies are broken up, or prevented from merging, then
there are more companies to represent. There are also more potential conflicts
of interest, which means more lawyers get a piece of the pie.

I assume this reasoning would hold, at least to some extent, for all sorts of
service providers that would typically lose a customer when mergers happen.

I'm not making any value judgments on whether companies should be broken up —
just pointing out what would happen if they are.

------
sbmthakur
If the Government supervises the break up of big tech companies, isn't it
possible that they will have too much say in their functioning?

------
chillacy
> “Trump was the populist right’s reaction to this. Warren is the left’s...
> She is Trump’s greatest threat to reelection.”

I'm not sure this is the right way to think about it.

With the Electoral College, you have to win swing state voters. Trump did this
in 2016. Obama did this in 2008.

Warren will need to do the same or else she'll end up with the popular vote
and adoration from the coastal states and lose the election. And she currently
polls much worse than her fellow contenders in swing states and among former
Trump voters.

